# Movies That Make You Cry?



## Minxie (Nov 5, 2006)

I was surprised to find that there haven't been any threads like this... But anyway, are there any movies that make you cry? Maybe even every time you watch them? 

Mine would be 'A Little Princess'. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I cry everytime I see the scene where Sara runs and embraces her dad in the rain near the end.That scene just kills me.


 
There's also 'Man On Fire', one of my favorite movies _ever_. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I sob every time I watch the scene where Pita is reunited with her mom and then amazing Denzel Washington aka Creasy dies.  I was a wreck!




I also cried the first time I saw the scene in the 4th Harry Potter movie where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry comes back with Cedric's dead body.


 I just got carried away with the moment and started bawling along with Harry. It doesn't make me cry anymore, though. I just get really sad watching it.

There've been other movies that I've cried in, but I can't remember them off the top of my head. 
So what about you guys?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 5, 2006)

I sorta welled up at the end of Star Wars III, when everything just kept goin to shit. Half because it was sad, half because it was the official end of the Saga........ .


----------



## Kabuto_Yakushi (Nov 5, 2006)

The movie " If Only" made me cry the first time, also "The Notebook" and "Old Yeller" made me cry... I'm so sentimental sometimes...


----------



## Seungmina (Nov 5, 2006)

"Titanic" when Jack  almost cry when Kate is leaving him in the ship.

And I can?t remeber another one.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 6, 2006)

Only movie that made me cry was "The Green Mile"....


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2006)

first time "The Pianist" made me cry, at the end where the dude plays piano.

second time "Gladiator" that song is killin me. very sad.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

lol

Ironically I cry almost every sad ep of "avatar...airbender"

but as for movies go.

I semi-teared up during passion of the christ (and im not religious) , but when mary was crying I got teary, just never cried..my friend did which surprised me.

I also teared up when trinity **** in matrix revolutions and neo got "Teh eye problem"  and that ending altogether too 

only movie I really shed tears over was "A time to kill" when he was describing the rape of the little girl, at the end I just bawled, well I was crying in pain, just sadness and just tears came out..very emotional...


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 10, 2006)

Titanic, I cried like a baby since the beginning.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 10, 2006)

The only movie to ever make me cry was Air Bud. When he was like "GET! GET OUT OF HERE!!!"

I was bawling.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2006)

Rugrats go to Paris


*Spoiler*: __ 



When everybody is dancing with their mother and Chuckie is all alone since he doesn't have a mother (anymore). Add that to that sobby song Sinead O'Connor-When You Love, I was sobbing, and right in front of my mom. But this was like way back in 2000 and I was like what, only 11.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 11, 2006)

Roots - I swear I cant watch this movie I get angry and tearied eyed everytime.

Color Purple

Trunk's Future Movie - Goku died, Gohan died, When Trunks left for the future with hope on his ship.

Street fighter the live action movie - ending pose I got tearied eyed.


----------



## Valesco (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh god, I cry a lot when it comes to movies.

The Notebook
Lost and Delirious
Boys Don't Cry


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bambi* - Always makes me cry and to the point of where I've stopped watching it. >_<

*Schindler's List* - I remember crying like a baby when he starts thinking of how he could have saved a few more if he had sold his car etc. Heart-breaking stuff.

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest* - The ending is just too fucking sad. 

*Shooting Dogs* - More horrible than sad but I felt like shit after watching it.

*The Hours* - I cried during a specific scene towards the end but I won't spoil.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, baby. _To Kill a Mockingbird_. Everytime Tom Robinson is found guilty, everytime the black audience stands as Atticus walks out of the court...I'm bawlin'! What a movie. I keep on hoping Tom's found rightfully innocent, although I know what's gonna happen anyway!
There's also _The Lion King_, when Mufasa dies and Simba looks so frightened and pathetic. Just can't help it!


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I always cry at the end of The English Patient.  That scene where he's carrying Catherine and notices the thimble around her neck and says that she's wearing it and she replies that she's always worn it, and that she's always loved him...  *sniff*

The first time I cried during a movie was at the end of My Girl where the boy dies trying to recover whatever it was.  

Cried during the Little Princess.  Can't remember when, but I did.  

I'm sure there are others, but I can't recall them right now.  For some reason I want to say Seven Years in Tibet made me cry, but for the life of me I can't remember why it would.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hotel Rwanda (sp) was the latest that made me cry. The whole movie made me cry, not just certain scenes.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't believe I've ever cried while watching a movie. Surprisingly, I;ve wept tears with some anime.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't remember everything, but I've cried the most while watching Bambi, Grave of the Fireflies, Hotel Rwanda, Life is Beautiful, and Schindler's List.


----------



## Hat Hair (Dec 11, 2006)

The only one that comes to mind is Radio, specifically the scene where he gets arrested while trying to deliver Christmas presents/the officer thought he had stolen them. He was so vulnerable and frightened, it was sad.


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 11, 2006)

When i watched King Kong i was crying from laughter because of Jack Black. Don't know why.


----------



## Spidey (Dec 11, 2006)

There are quite a few that I cry at, but I'll just put the most obsure one. *Hardball*. The end when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the kid gets shot and at the funeral when keanu reeves is giving the speech.


 Damn that gets me.

I have a feeling The Persuit of Happiness is gonna be another one to make me tear up.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 11, 2006)

I hardly ever admit to these stuff. Mind you I don't cry in movies but some flicks really do bring up the emotional state.

*Click:* Despite its happy ending, the scene where you think Adam Sandler actually dies (on the road in the rain) was really touching. Everything built up during the movie came out in the open right then and there. It really gets to you.

*Meet Joe Black:* Once again there's something of a happy ending, but Anthony Hopkins did such a great job that you hate to see him go. He knew he had a date with destiny and he went for it.

*Courage Under Fire:* The final scene when Meg Ryan's daughter is presented with the Medal of Honor, and when Denzel Washington pays his respects to Ryan's grave. The real part that it topped it off for me was the last flashback when he remembered the chopper pilot that helped rescue some of his men was Meg Ryan.


----------



## Hana (Dec 11, 2006)

Lets see....I know this probably doesn't count as a movie but the Ruroni Kenshin OVA's made me cry.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 12, 2006)

Forrest Gump and The Green Mile made me shed a few tears.


----------



## foofbunny (Dec 14, 2006)

I cried at the end of Finding  Neverland.

Sobbing british children always do that to me!


----------



## stars4bea (Dec 14, 2006)

Movies make me so emotional!  I don't know why.     I just tend to relate to people's suffering in general.  As for movies that have made my cry there are many...  Some of the ones I can think of this late are

Phantom of the Opera 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just so sad...all of it.  They both loved her so much!  And the powerful music!  Oh you get so swept up in it!




Titanic 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't stand it.  I cry every time I see it.  Not necessarily for Jack and Rose.  I cry because I realize that it really happened.  That many people died...




United 93 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I pretty much bawled when I saw this...The cell phone goodbyes and the actual footage is what got me...




Pearl Harbor 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Same reason as Titantic...  I only cried during the attack scenes...




Any millitary movies now...especially recent ones.  My boyfriend is in Army ROTC; he graduates next semester.  I just can't help thinking about the dangers he'll be facing when I watch them.  I turn into a bawling, snotty mess.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 17, 2006)

Spidey said:


> I have a feeling The Persuit of Happiness is gonna be another one to make me tear up.



I believe that movie is the first movie to make me cry. A little tear came out my eye so I'll call that crying xD. The bathroom scene and at the end made me cry. All though one of those were tears of joy.


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 21, 2006)

"Click" made me cry

The scene where the father of Adam Sandler comes in and he is like "go away" ALMOST made me cry but I was holding my tears.
Then when Adam Sandler is dying, almost at the end, I couldnt hold the tears anymore, damn, Click it's awesome...


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't cry I die inside
(no but seriously I don't cry)


----------



## Spidey (Dec 21, 2006)

JB008 said:


> I believe that movie is the first movie to make me cry. A little tear came out my eye so I'll call that crying xD. The bathroom scene and at the end made me cry. All though one of those were tears of joy.



Exactly! the same thing happened to me. Man, will smith was GREAT in it. The ending and bathroom scene really got me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2006)

Only 1 movie ever!  This information stays in this thread.  I can't have my rep tarnished.

I cried when I was little when I watched the movie *Homeward Bound*.  I thought it was really sad when the older dog couldn't get out of the pit.


----------



## Ma-Duece (Dec 22, 2006)

There were a couple that almost made me cry, but otherwise no movies don't make me watery.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Dec 22, 2006)

I am a crybaby and an overly empathetic freak, so here's just the list that I can think of at the moment:

*Secondhand Lions* This is one of my favorite movies ever and when he hugs Uncle Hub and at the end the bit with his mom just makes me cry a lot

*October Sky* It's just such a tragic movie in general...It's hard for it to not make me cry

*Finding Nemo* The very beginning makes me cry...It's so sad when Coral gets eaten.

*Monsters Inc.* The end makes me cry a little.

*Forrest Gump* I mean really.  How can this movie not at least make you sad?

That's all I got right now.  But there are lots and lots.  I'm kind of a baby.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow... I've cried in SO many movies... let's see:

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Harry's fighting Voldemort and all of the ghosts/spirits appear around him and Cedric's ghost tells him to bring his body back. I started getting teary-eyed, but I started BAWLING when Cedric's dad sees him, and he's like, "THAT'S MY SON!" and he starts crying... I thought that was SO sad! ;_;




*Pay It Forward*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I cry every time I watch this movie, starting from when Trevor got stabbed, to where his mom breaks down in the Hospital after the doctor tells her that he died, and at the very end when her and Kevin Spacey's character look outside and everyone is there holding the candles... it's such a sad movie and it gets me every time!




*The Family Stone*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I cried near the end, after Meredith (Sarah Jessica Parker) gives the mom that painting.




*Radio*


*Spoiler*: __ 



When the football players tie him up, when he gets arrested for delivering Christmas presents and when his mom dies... I thought this movie was SO sad!




*The Notebook*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never ceases to make me cry, especially at the very end - when they die together.




*Click*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I cried at the very end, when he died...




*My Girl*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Such a sad movie. I cried when the boy died trying to find her ring...




*Bobby*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not going to lie. I cried in this movie. Why? Because I think he would've made a great President.




I've probably cried in A LOT more movies... I just can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Serp (Jan 8, 2007)

lion king 1- mufasa dies
roots - well duh 
end of evangelion- yes i no im fuked
green mile
titantic
and any movie with self sacrifce or orhpaned children


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 8, 2007)

A WALK TO REMEMBER, that movie always makes me cry or tear up due to personal issues connecting to that movie.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 8, 2007)

I had tears in my eyes at the end of the Ruroni Kenshin OVA's, when Tomoe dies in his arms. As far as movies go I haven't been that effected by many, mainly because I try to stay away from the ones that could shatter my "I don't cry during movies" front.


----------



## silver_dagger (Jan 9, 2007)

*click.*.the end part when adam sandler was dying..it made me cry..
and this asian movie called *windstruck*..well it was a really sad story for me..


----------



## Dango (Jan 9, 2007)

Stick it. I have no idea why I cried. I knew the plot was cliche and somewhat overused, I knew it was just a movie, and yet the tears came.


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2007)

> I cried at the end of Finding Neverland.



Yeah, that one got me too.  Can't remember specifics really, but I do remember being embarrassed because I was watching it with my family and they're all cold  heartless bastards.  



> "Click" made me cry
> 
> The scene where the father of Adam Sandler comes in and he is like "go away" ALMOST made me cry but I was holding my tears.
> Then when Adam Sandler is dying, almost at the end, I couldnt hold the tears anymore, damn, Click it's awesome...



I thought Click was a God awful movie, and I can't imagine why anyone would cry after seeing it.  The entire movie felt awkward to me. 

I wanted to post in here after watching Return of the King again today.  I remember now that I cry everytime at the end when Aragorn tells the hobbits that they bow to no man.  I guess it's a recognition thing.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Titanic was one of the first movies that made me cry.

Angela's Ashes was another that was a real tear jerker.

_It seems the movies that are the most sad are true stories._


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2007)

martryn said:


> Yeah, that one got me too.  Can't remember specifics really, but I do remember being embarrassed because I was watching it with my family and they're all cold  heartless bastards.



Wow I really lol'd at that comment. Ya that movie got me chocked up at the end.

But the 2 movies I actually shed a tear for was Titanic and The Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 12, 2007)

corpse brides ending made me cry... so sad....


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 12, 2007)

The end of Finding Neverland got me too.

Although ones that 'cause the big tears for me are; King Kong and Leon. 

Especially King Kong.

I had the piss taken so much about crying over King Kong.

It's not my fault everyone else has no emotions!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2007)

No movie made me cry because I fight back the tears.  But King Kong really made me sad because he was misunderstood.  He wasn't a raging beast. He was just in love.  Damn you females.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 12, 2007)

Us females? If I remember exactly, it was the men that killed Kong. 

And If I remember, she didn't want them to bring Kong back to NY or for him to be killed.

Anytime I get near the end of Kong I either have to leave the room, or just sit there and bawl my eyes out.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

I almost cried in _Mors Elling_, a Norwegian movie.


Can't bother to describe scene. And believe it or not, I cried when SW:II end.


OF JOY~!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jan 13, 2007)

i wounld say the movies that that made me cry were

x-men3(i wasted good $$ on that movie) 

the matrix 2(i wasted good $$ on that movie)

the bootleg dvd of the matrix 3 (i wasted good $$ on that bootleg)


wow i didnt know there was so many guys who cry over movies there mabye even more guys who just wont admit to it(not me)


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

Christ, you want the full list, or just the ones that came out in the last few years? I cry A LOT during movies. Anyway, off the top of my head;

The Lion King (What?!)
Blackhawk Down
Braveheart
Watership Down
Titanic (What?! I was like, 12!)
Angela's Ashes
Westside Story
Moulin Rouge
Phantom of the Opera 

....and the list goes on.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

A bunch of movies I don't remember.... But I remember Forrest Gump, that movie made me cry


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Corpse Bride, don't want to spoil it, but the ending was really a work of art. 

THe first time i saw Iron Giant, when he dishes out the cliche ironic "no following line". It was really heartbreaking the first time, but after that it was just ok. (good movie overall)

CLick was btw, the most cliche movie evar made next to Garfield.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 14, 2007)

I never cry with a movie except for this unkown Australian flick I saw on tv a couple of years ago where a nuclear war began and everyone ended having to commit suicide because of the nuclear fallout that was heading their way.  Really sad...

The movie that's gotten me the closest to cry since that awful day is the notebook.  I gotta be so gay.


----------



## bancy (Jan 17, 2007)

Rofl! Well, I cry every single time I watch Titanic. I don't know _why._ >_< Also, A Walk to Remember.. anndd The Man in the Iron Mask (right, I know! Two Leos.)...

BUT... I have cried in movies that are much more deep than what I've already said, so don't judge me haha. 

I'm sensitive and I cry about everything - even news articles and other small things.

I cried while watching Armageddon in the oddest scenes.


----------



## Mopes (Jan 18, 2007)

I definitely remember crying when I first saw End of Evangelion. Most recently I cried a little at the end of Babel because of the ending with the deaf-mute girl Chieko.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 18, 2007)

I also remember crying to another Rugrats movie: The first one. The scene with Tommy and Dil lost in the forest and Tommy starts singing a lullaby to him while it was raining outside with the thunder, I was crying my eyes out. Though I was really young then. I mean like when the movie first came out.


----------



## shady0008 (Jan 18, 2007)

Top of my head:

Grave Of the Fireflies
Armageddon
Click 
Braveheart
Rugrats movie (thAT scene dimezanime17 was talking about)
schindlers list
ET
forrest gump


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

Whoever said Click made them cry, I totally agree.
During the last part *NOT TRYING TO SPOIL ANYTHING*, when he was crawling out of the hospital and yelling after his son - that just made my eyes flood.

I cried during 'The Holiday' when Cameron Diaz's character cried for the first time.

I cried in 'ET,' for obvious reasons.

I cried in 'The Pianist'  and many others that are hard to recall. I'm a very emotional person when it comes to movies - better not sit next to me.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 18, 2007)

I cried watching:

-Samurai Xirecter's Cut
-Howls Moving Castle
-UnderWorld:Evolution
-Titanic
-Hero (Chinese Movie)
-Romeo must Die
-Unleashed


----------



## A7X (Jan 18, 2007)

I almost cried watching Schindler's List and The Lion King.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 21, 2007)

Brokeback Mountain.





But I'm not Gay.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Another one.

*House of Flying Daggers.*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 21, 2007)

B.M.F. said:


> Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. I have yet to see the movie.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jan 21, 2007)

The Notebook, A Walk to Remember, and all those 'Moment of Truth' flicks on Lifetime.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jan 21, 2007)

the ring 2  kidding


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

I usually only cry the first time I watch a movie. Unless it was _that_ good.

I've shed some tears over...
_I Am Sam
Click_ (I kid you not)
_Titanic
Moulin Rouge
A Walk to Remember
Armageddon..._

I betcha there are more on that list. Thing is, I can't remember atm.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 21, 2007)

dimezanime17 said:


> Lol. I have yet to see the movie.



It's actually not all that homo-erotic.



Not Gay.


----------



## ROFLrae (Jan 23, 2007)

i dunno if anyones mentioned it [i'm too lazy to read back...]

but can anyone say *forrest gump*? lord, i cry EVERY TIME i watch that movie...sometimes even at random parts that aren't even worth crying over. i shed a few tears at least three times during that movie.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it was A walk to Remember,Stepmom and I am Sam


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 25, 2007)

Shaolin Soccer and Kung Fu Hustle.


There are points in those films where im sobbing uncontrolably..........seriously.


----------



## GreenieChan (Jan 27, 2007)

*Titanic*
I always cry in the end of the movie when Jack dies 
*StarWars I*
I cry in the funerals of Qui-Gon. it's just so sad  
*StarWars III*
In the end when everything just goes wrong  
*LotR*
When Boromir dies and when Theoden dies... I think there were even more scenes where I cried, but I don't remember all of them  
*Gladiator*
Really, this is a movie that always makes me cry like a baby! it's so sad 
*Armageddon
Pearl Harbor*
I cry in this one also. One of the sadest movies I know.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2007)

I forgot to mention Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## JayG (Feb 3, 2007)

Braveheart - "Freedoooooooom"
Pay It Forward - Scene outside the house
Armageddon - Right outside the asteroid before take off

Those are three that stand out. I also cried in Bruce Almighty (can't remember which scene though), Mighty Joe Young, and others that I can't remember at this time.

I've definitely gotten soft over the years. I couldn't even cry on funerals back when I was younger (even as a kid), now, a good movie can get me going.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Fearless.
Grave of Fireflies.
Jarhead.


----------



## badaudio (Feb 3, 2007)

Leon. The professional


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 3, 2007)

I would say The Notebook and A Walk to Remember.


----------



## olaf (Feb 3, 2007)

if Marquis sheds a tear during a movie, it means that movie is either shallow or kitch (or both)

Only the sadest and most brilliant movies can make Marquis afriad of life and people, and maybe kinda depressed.

Recently I felt like that after seeing *Pan's Labyrinth*


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Feb 4, 2007)

The first time I ever cried when watching  a movie was The Lion King when Mufasa died. Star Wars Revenge of the sith was so heartbreaking, ad very uniquely sad .

And the other times I had tears in my eyes was when Ash turned to stone in Pokemon the 1st movie and the Gohan &Trunks where Gohan died and Trunks finds him most of that film was pretty much sad .And I think that about it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't remember posting here, I think 

but only one movie had moved me...and made me cry =/

*Saving Private Ryan*


----------



## Saosin (Feb 4, 2007)

The Green Mile
Shawshank Redemption
Stand by Be
My Girl
Pay It Forward


Probably more.


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 4, 2007)

Moulin Rouge , Brokeback Mountain (yes.) umm, Velvet Goldmine, and Lotr. (well, actually i was actually crying that the perfect series had come to an end, lol)


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Feb 4, 2007)

Grave of the fireflies.. that movie was depressing


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

The one that never fails to make me cry is The Lion King.  Mufasa's death gets me everytime, even watching it on broadway.

But the one movie that set me up for crying was Jet Li's Hero. 
Normally in a movie I cry a little bit.  But this movie, I'd cry a bit at the end because of one scene, try to compose myself, only to have another scene make me cry even more, and then right when I was going to compose myself again, BAM! I cry more.  It sucked, but I loved the movie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 5, 2007)

Nobody mentioned Requiem for a Dream. I think I also got hit in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

Pretty much every movie with any emotional relevance, though. I tend to try and squeeze all of the feeling I can out of a media.


----------



## INSANITY (Feb 5, 2007)

The Butterfly Effect
The Good Girl
Brokeback Mountain
A Walk to Remember
chick flicks on Lifetime

And probably more.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 5, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Nobody mentioned Requiem for a Dream.



Ahh, that movie would have made me cry, if it hadn't made me feel like I just conned my mom out of 2000$ to buy heroin first.


----------



## Undomiel (Feb 6, 2007)

The first movie I cryed was Neverending Story II when Atreyu died (I remembered having some bad dreams for years after that about when Bastian must jump in the waterfalls, I was dreaming I must too). 
The last was The notebook (just seen it in the last weeks) because it was a love-dream-fantasy and it was well made. (for sure I cryed at the end...)


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

I haven't cried in a flim, but i remember this documentary where there were 2twins and one of them died, and her sister walked to her grave and said "i've bought you flowers".

My mum said "that was sad wasn't it?" and my sister laughed at me because I was crying.


----------



## pablocco (Feb 6, 2007)

forrest gump...why did you have to go jenny..


----------



## SireDean (Mar 15, 2007)

the super uber movie that i just saw in theaters that was known to make many grown men either cry or severly consider suicide that night.... including me... we had like most of the guys i knew in a horrible funk... including me.... the movie you ask...  the bridge to terabithea....


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 15, 2007)

*MOULIN ROUGE*

and still does....my fav movie!! ^_^


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 15, 2007)

Ghost
My Girl
Beaches
The Lion King
Brother Bear

and maybe more i have forgotten


----------



## Michers (Mar 15, 2007)

I cried when I watched Pan's Labyrinth (an amazing movie btw).

Hm, I also cried while watching Bridge To Terabithia, Titanic, Hotel Rwanda, and the Lion King, Bambi, and Moulin Rouge.


----------



## vervex (Mar 16, 2007)

I cried on many movies (and especially when I'm alone), but here are some I can remember and found in the 5 pages already posted :

Pan's Labyrinth
Titanic (who didn't ?)
Jacky and Hilary (I think that's the title -it was 2h in the morning I couldn't stop crying lol)
The painted veil
House of Flying Daggers (I was crying out of frustration)
Armageddon
Braveheart
Pay it forward
The professional...

I'm gonna stop there because I'll look like a crying baby  And that's supposed to be my friend Julie's role - she cried on every possible movie lol


----------



## Suzie (Mar 16, 2007)

Samurai X: Director's Cut


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 16, 2007)

I forgot to add V for Vendetta.  I always cry when I watch that movie.


----------



## Geno (Mar 16, 2007)

Most of the movies that made my cry were Disney ones, such as The Fox and the Hound, The Lion King and Bambi.


Mat?icha said:


> first time "The Pianist" made me cry, at the end where the dude plays piano.


I cried at the part as well, well, more like get tear-eye, since I saw that movie in school...

There's probably more movies that made me cry, but those are the ones I that come to my head at the moment.


----------



## Himura (Mar 17, 2007)

Stay Alive....made me cry over how horrible it was.

Seriously though, probably Titanic.

Lords of Dogtown kinda made me depressed when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Z-Boys leave Skip and every1 is selling out and it's just depressing. The whole second half of that movie was just one big depressing thing.


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm...yea a little princess made me cry too but in a diffrent scene. I cried when Sara was calling "papa" over and over. It was so sad. And Titanic made me cry at the end when they show the ship repaired and jack and rose meet. I think it was the song that got me the most.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> A Walk to Remember


Yay, same here. That movie always makes me cry. <3

And, best part, I actually got to watch it being filmed. It was filmed right here in my town, so I got to meet Mandy Moore and Shane West. >.>

Anyway, other movies ... Oh wow, I don't know. A lot of movies have made me cry. Star Wars Episode III loool?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2007)

Forrest Gump
Shawshank Redemption
Private Ryan
True Romance


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 21, 2007)

My updated list:

- Pay It Forward
- Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
- Charlotte's Web
- Bobby
- Radio
- The Notebook
- Bridge to Terabithia
- A Walk To Remember
- My Girl
- Oliver and Company (I was 6!)
- The Lion King

That's all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 21, 2007)

-"Oliver and Company" when I was much younger; the part when the cat got abandoned and was sucked down the drain *also the theme music behind it, plus the cat mewoing/crying* made me cry.
-"My Dog Skip" when I was in the 5th grade: our daycare went to see the movie, and when the dog was about to die, the cliffhanger drew some tears from most of the kids (we were even comforting each other when we were leaving the theater.) xD


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 23, 2007)

The Last Mimzy because it disturbs me


----------



## Mojim (Mar 23, 2007)

Another movie that I watched recently make me cry was Pan's Labyrinth. It was so sad towards the end of the movie  
It's a really good movie!!


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 23, 2007)

i've never cried, but i was so close like 5 times in *Lilja 4-ever*


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 23, 2007)

I've never actually cried at a film, yeah tears ain't my thing. PMS ain't got nothing on me. 
The only film that _nearly_ made me cry was I Am Sam, the court scene was pretty close to getting me to cry.


----------



## ifira (Mar 24, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth, when mercedes sang the song at the end. gee ='(

anyway One Litres of Tears really got me grabbing the tissue box.


----------



## Vixey (Mar 24, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I've never actually cried at a film, yeah tears ain't my thing. PMS ain't got nothing on me.
> The only film that _nearly_ made me cry was I Am Sam, the court scene was pretty close to getting me to cry.



I cried all through that entire movie ^^;... tears aren't my 'thing' either but something about that movie just got me.

Other movies that I've cried a little during:

Finding Neverland, right at the end. I actually started crying during the credits XD

Meet Joe Black, the ending again.

My Girl, I think I was 10. Anyways, when her 
*Spoiler*: __ 



friend died




I think I've cried during a couple of others... can't remember them now though.


((OMG! Now that I think about it... I think I cried during one of those Pokemon movies with all my friends. I was really young and we were having a sleepover... XD XD I'm kind of embarrased now. *hides under bush*))


----------



## kimani (Mar 24, 2007)

Shinodi...

Best movie ever...!!

omg! It was


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

*Have you ever cried in a movie?*

I never essentially balled my eyes out. But my eyes have gotten a little watery. The movies that I can think of off the top of my head would be Armageddon, Hard ball, Alpha dog, Lion King(I was in second grade CMON), Titanic, Greenmile, Braveheart and King Kong. There are more, but those are all I can think of. 


I've almost gotten watery eyes of JOY in movies aswell. Movies with happy endings that are believable and so good, you feel like you are in the movie. For example, Men of Honor.


Anyways, man up and post the movies you've cried in!


----------



## illusion (Apr 25, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I never essentially balled my eyes out. But my eyes have gotten a little watery. The movies that I can think of off the top of my head would be Armageddon, Hard ball, Alpha dog, Lion King(I was in second grade CMON), Titanic and King Kong. There are more, but those are all I can think of.



Movie that made me cry was Harry and the Hendersons. Can't remember what grade I was in, but it was the part where he was trying to make Harry go back to the forrest, telling him he didn't want him there anymore. 



> I've almost gotten watery eyes of JOY in movies aswell. Movies with happy endings that are believable and so good, you feel like you are in the movie. For example, Men of Honor.
> 
> 
> Anyways, man up and post the movies you've cried in!



As for a feel good movie that made me want to cry, it was probably Hotel Rwonda (not really a feel good movie, but powerful) or Rudy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 25, 2008)

"The Last March of the Ents" scene from the Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers always seems to get me teary-eyed. No other movie really does that for me. It's that powerful of a scene, for me at least.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 25, 2008)

cloverfield. when the monster ate hud, that was it.


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

Some anime is really sad. Like a Blood+ 48-hour binge.

As for movies, Requiem for a Dream is intense as is The Green Mile.

I haven't really bawled, but some of it has brought a tear to my eye, especially when I was younger. 

I'm a hard-ass now though so it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

Shit, I forgot about Green mile and also Braveheart.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 26, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Some anime is really sad. Like a Blood+ 48-hour binge.
> 
> As for movies, Requiem for a Dream is intense as is The Green Mile.
> 
> ...



*Yeah Blood+ but I cant think of a movie that has made me cry.*


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, Pokemon the first movie

Ash dying was just too damn sad for me 

Note: This was when I was six years old


----------



## colours (Apr 26, 2008)

I cried when watching Finding Nemo ;_;


----------



## Lok (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlotte's Web.  I guess I was unusually emotional that day.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlotte's Web as well, such a sweet story. Aside from that, I'm pretty sure one of the Homeward Bound ones. Finding Nemo with the talk between Dory and Marlin towards the end. In conclusion, movies with animals make me cry. >.>;


----------



## chrisp (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm too happy to start crying!


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 26, 2008)

Man on Fire was pretty sad.. but another denzel movie that was even more touching was Jonh Q.

Another movie that almost made me cry was Imitation of LIFE.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 27, 2008)

I cried when i saw "I am Sam"


----------



## croisee (Apr 27, 2008)

_The Notebook_ hands down


----------



## Morwain (Apr 28, 2008)

Lots of movies make me cry, I cry really easily, I cried at Rent, Tristan and Isolde, Bridge to Teribitha(sp?), Man on Fire, Hotel Rwanda and a whole lot more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## laly (Apr 28, 2008)

Only movie that ever made cry was Pearl Harbor.. though I guess I was kinda emotional about other stuff at the moment.


----------



## Boromir (May 1, 2008)

Lord of the Rings.
*
Booooroomiiir!!!*


----------



## primadora no.2 (May 2, 2008)

I always cry during the ending of Moulin Rouge. Some of the songs also make me tear up, like El Tango de Roxanne and Come What May. 

The Notebook also causes me to tear up sometimes, also Atonement.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 2, 2008)

Titanic

I cried during the whole second half of that movie.
when all those people died. that was so sad.The 
part when Jack died and started floating down into
the water killed me.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 2, 2008)

I don't believe I've ever cried for a movie. Maybe felt very sad, but not crying.


----------



## King (Jul 23, 2008)

*Movies that made you weep.*



Name/list all of the movies that have made you weep/cry, or the closest you have ever gotten to it, while viewing a movie.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 23, 2008)

Schindler's List
Grave of the Fireflies
Requiem for a Dream
Life is Beautiful


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

An American Crime, the ending was sad.


----------



## King (Jul 24, 2008)

Argh, Schindler's List. I must see that movie. I hear nothing but good reviews about that movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Requiem for a Dream



I don't see how anybody could cry with that movie. I understand feeling bad about the old lady, but the other three characters were assholes. They got themselves into that mess, and a bunch of other people too.

*Grave of the Fireflies
When the wind blows*
*Plague Dogs*(Great movie to watch on a date)
*Lion King*(when I was like six)
*Iron Giant*(when i was like eleven)
*The Land Before Time*(When I was like three)
*The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*(but in a good way)

Man, I'm a pussy.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 24, 2008)

So Close and.............................................now that i think about it i never really watched a movie that made me weep.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, i came close to weeping after i seen all 3 Matrix movies.


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 24, 2008)

Lion King (younger) and Forest Gump (younger).


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2008)

Grave of the Fireflies
Barefoot Gen
the Green Mile
Titanic
Armageddon
All Dogs Go to Heaven
and a whole bunch of more.... I'm such a crybaby..


----------



## King (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never actually cried seeing a movie, but the closest I've ever gotten to was watching _Titanic._

-----

_Grave of the Fireflies_, must see.


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2008)

I always cry when I see The English Patient.  The end of that movie, the first time I watched it, I cried for like two hours straight.  Didn't think a movie could do that to me. 

This scene here!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAWJjfN_ARE[/YOUTUBE]

At 2:28.  Gets me every time. 

Grave of the Fireflies
Finding Neverland
Iron Giant
My Girl
The Little Princess
...I'm sure there are others.  I didn't cry at all at my grandfather's funeral, or even when we went to the hospital, there with just my grandmother, uncle, and father, just to sit with the body while we waited for the funeral home to pick him up.  Everyone else cried, but I was stoic.  Movies, though... and books, too....  I don't know.


----------



## Nao Yuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Click


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 24, 2008)

Epic movie


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 24, 2008)

Closest i ever came was Hotel Rawanda. 
Though i was already personally invested in that movie, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Boromir (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord of the Rings 1


----------



## King (Jul 24, 2008)

What's so great about LotR?


----------



## Mori (Jul 24, 2008)

Wings of Desire
Shoah - watched a bit in class, but that speaks for itself
Lion King


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

King said:


> What's so great about LotR?



I tried to get into it but I fell asleep 20 minutes in. Incredibly boring.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 24, 2008)

Quigley Down Under
Schindler's List
Grave of the Fireflies
Hotel Rwanda
Click


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> Click



Surprisingly, that made me cry as well.


----------



## Denji (Jul 24, 2008)

The Lion King
The Green Mile
Gladiator

Manly tears were shed.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jul 24, 2008)

Titanic
Armageddon
Click 
Loin King 
All Dogs Go to Heaven
Gladiator

and so much more


----------



## Bill G (Jul 25, 2008)

Alien vs Predator: Requiem. That's how horrible it was  

lol


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2008)

_Life is Beautiful_.
_The Fountain_.
_Schindler's List_.
_The Lion King_.
_All Dogs Go to Heaven_.
I know they're not movies, but I cried a lot watching _Band of Brothers_.  Especially the Bastogne episodes. :\


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> _Schindler's List_.



That reminds me, "The Pianist" is a very emotional movie. Especially when you consider that the director, Roman Polanski, experienced the Nazis firsthand.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 25, 2008)

The Green Mile
Grave of the Fireflies
The Perfect Storm
Jerry Maguire
Crying out love in the centre of the world


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Blood Diamond
A Walk To Remember
Crash
Hotel Rwanda

Lots of Crying Involved


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> Crash



Are the tears coming from being hit over the head repeatedly with the "Racism is bad" message? Cuz that movie sucked.

Or are you talking about the David Cronenberg one? Which is still a wtf?


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

The Recent one...That came out not to long ago..

That movie was Hella good I dont know what your talking about. It was such a sad movie, I dont know if you got the message or not the movie was trying to say but I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Sakura (Jul 26, 2008)

the pianist
the kite runner


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> That movie was Hella good I dont know what your talking about. It was such a sad movie, *I dont know if you got the message or not the movie was trying to say* but I thought it was excellent.



How could you not get the message, it was repeatedly shoved in your face. Paul Haggis is not known for subtlety.



> the kite runner



Woo, child rape!


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh geeze..>< I Got the Message I'm not stupid. I thought the movie was really good in my opinion. made me cry alot. I didnt see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> Oh geeze..>< I Got the Message I'm not stupid.



That was a rhetorical question meant to show *I* got the message of the film, and that *I* hated the way it was delivered.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats your opinion.I got the message, I  also Liked the movie and thought it was excellent. End of story.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> Thats your opinion.


No shit, who's else would it be.



NingyoHime said:


> I got the message,



Nowhere did I say you did not.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow...T_T Thats completly childish.

Anyway, Ignoring all of that.

Another movie that made me cry, watched it not to long ago;

Flags of Our Fathers
Black Hawk Down.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> Wow...T_T Thats completly childish.



I take that as you surrendering.

Now excuse me while I go pontificate my awesomeness.

As for sad movies, *Kramer Vs Kramer*(shouldn't have beaten Apocalypse Now though).


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 26, 2008)

No Im not surrendering, I'd just rather not stoop down to your level.

The Notebook, twas alright made me teary a little.


----------



## King (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't get how people cry watching _Lion King_, lulz.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

Right now i'm unsure, but if it wasn't for the fact I watched Schindler's list in class I'd probably shed a tear if I watched it home.


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

I actually thought Tarzan (disney) was pretty sad... I didn't cry though... and, yeah, Schindler's List is a given... Really powerful movie.
Don't remember if I cried from it, but Letters from Iwo Jima is a pretty damn powerful movie too...


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 26, 2008)

I cried at the end of *Gladiator*.
That's the only time I've ever cried while watching a movie.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 26, 2008)

1) Bambi
2) the first Pokemon movie.

No other movie has been able to make me cry


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 26, 2008)

1)Up-town Girls.

2)Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

King said:


> I don't get how people cry watching _Lion King_, lulz.



Well, at least it's a good movie. Unlike Bambi.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 26, 2008)

I Am Legend 
I cried when sam died and one scene later he talks to the dummy in sorrow saying "please say hello to me". Very sad movie


----------



## King (Jul 26, 2008)

Bambi vs Lion King


----------



## escamoh (Jul 26, 2008)

never actually cried but a few movies have made me come close

tarzan
lion king
the thin red line
akira (only after i really understood the ending)

there's a lot more but thats all i can think of


----------



## Clue (Jul 26, 2008)

Life is Beautiful
Titanic
The Constant Gardener
The Last Samurai
Mystic River
The Notebook
Life as a House
Pay it Forward
Love Actually

And many, many more.  God, movies make me cry all the time.  I'm such a fucking baby.


----------



## Clue (Jul 26, 2008)

Curry said:


> the pianist
> the kite runner




I've never seen the movie, but when I read the Kite Runner, I was sobbing and sniffling for hours afterwards.  My book is all wrinkled from the tears falling on it lol.  I'm pathetic.


----------



## Ida (Jul 26, 2008)

I cry at most movies, actually, but the one I really remember was The grave of the fireflies.
Extremely sad.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

Shadic said:


> I Am Legend
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You just mean the first 2/3rds right, before they ruin the movie and have him repeat dialogue from Shrek verbatim for a ham-fisted metaphor.

Let the hate continue. 

_*Boys don't cry*_

Quite a depressing movie.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't really remember very many, it always took alot for me to shed a tear even if it was emotional. I do however remember _Life as a House_ tug at a heartstring for some reason.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 27, 2008)

norbit it was just so great i started weeping LoL just kidding


----------



## King (Jul 28, 2008)

Norbit was horrible.


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2008)

The land before time


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

*adds I am Legend and Life is Beautiful to the list*


----------



## BoardRider53 (Jul 28, 2008)

I got teary in V for Vendetta during the scene when she finds the letter written by Valarie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> An American Crime, the ending was sad.



Doesn't something happen to a certain someone? You know who I'm talking about. >_>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 29, 2008)

Movies and other forms of media make me cry really easily when real life tragedies don't do a thing. Often I blame it on the music. A couple ones that I can think of:

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Grave of the Fireflies
Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey
All Dogs Go to Heaven 

^Yeah, dogs, I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^Yeah, dogs, I'm a sucker for them.



Then if you want to start bawling, I suggest Plague Dogs.


----------



## Major (Jul 29, 2008)

Powder


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)

My attention span is too short for me to weep at most "sad" movies.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 29, 2008)

Adonis said:


> My attention span is too short for me to weep at most "sad" movies.



You mean you're too busy pretending to be a mod.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Doesn't something happen to a certain someone? You know who I'm talking about. >_>



Yes, your favorite actress kicks the bucket in that film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yes, your favorite actress kicks the bucket in that film.



Oh that's not so bad. She hates buckets, whatever. It's not like she dies in it.

Off too blockbuster!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)

Katsura said:


> You mean you're too busy pretending to be a mod.


 
Let me guess: you did/typed something stupid and I called you on it?


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't cry watching movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh that's not so bad. She hates buckets, whatever. It's not like she dies in it.
> 
> Off too blockbuster!



That was a big mistake.



Vonocourt said:


> Ehh, I made the stupid decision to watch two movies back-to-back last night. What movies did I pick? Plague Dogs and An American Crime.
> 
> Well, I finally got my hands on the unedited version of Plague Dogs, and it's just as sad as it was before.
> 
> ...



Why don't I watch Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer next.


----------



## Cair (Jul 31, 2008)

The Lion King when I was little. 



I can't think of any other movies, so...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

The lion king also caught me as a child.

Other than that, can't think of anything.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Lion King? I didn't cry watching that movie, and I wouldn't now.


----------



## Tsuki (Aug 10, 2008)

Uhmmmmm I don't cry too often in movies. I think AI: Artificial Intelligence....

LoTR: Return of the King, when it first came out.

Pay It Forward, at the end.

Click


Land Before Time, when I was a baby. Lion King, when I was a kid. All Dogs Go to Heaven, when I was a kid. Pokemon; The Movie, when I was a kid. OH ASH, NOOOOOOO 




The Perfect Storm

The Pianist




Movies that I now must see after reading this thread: Grave of the Fireflies, Schindler's List, the Green Mile.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 10, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> The Lion King when I was little.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other movies, so...



Yeah, the only movie I can think of which made me very sad.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have to say Tarzan when his "Father" died... I was young and it was the first time I saw the movie


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 10, 2008)

Titanic was a tear jeaker, also Dances With Wolves, especially when they shot two socks


----------



## Botzu (Aug 10, 2008)

I cant remember a time when i cried watching a movie. unless you count tears of joy from laughing too much or shear awesome. I have seen some depressing movies though like life is beautiful, schindlers list and titanic.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 11, 2008)

_Plague Dogs_ is totally screwed up, I might have possibly cried with fear at it though.
I mean, the title perfectly suits it and everything.

...I have to admit getting a little weepy at _Garden State_


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, when I was little I cried at the end of Edward Scissorhands. Beautiful movie.

I also nearly cried at the end of Click. 

But probably the most /recent/ movie that's made me cry is A Walk to Remember. I watched it two years.

Oh, and Monster.


----------

